# no filter Walstad 5.5 gal - criticism wanted!



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Any updates? I really dig this tank. I'm planning on doing a Walstad tank once I move home.


----------



## Romeo0119 (Jul 27, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I like it! I used to have that sort of gravel until things under it just, well, rotted. I even added root tabs. I'll stick with sand for now!


----------

